
Conservative Party rebrand their official Twitter as “factcheckUK” during debate - jddj
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/nov/19/tories-tweet-anti-labour-posts-under-factcheckuk-brand
======
Cuckoo123
The worst part is that they'll get away with it too, since any kind of
accountability in politics seems to have caught a cold and died.

